# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά >  Επιθυμώ καναρίνι για καλό σκοπό.

## vagelis76

Πριν 1 εβδομάδα βρέθηκα στο χωριό μου και σε μια ταβέρνα.Εκεί ο ιδιοκτήτης του είχε 2 καρδερίνες άγριες σε 2 κλουβιά που καημένες χτυπιόντουσαν στα κάγκελα.Κάποια στιγμή και ενω μιλούσαμε για το μαγαζί του,του ανέφερα το θέμα καρδερίνα και του είπα οτι πρέπι να τις ελευθερώσει.Τον είδα να το σκέφτεται και για να τον βοηθήσω να το κάνει πιο εύκολα του είπα οτι όταν θα έχω 2 καναρίνια διαθέσιμα θα του τα δώσω για να απολαμβάνει το τραγούδι τους.
Αυτή τη στιγμή όμως δεν έχω,πέρα από τα βασικά μου και πολύ δεμένα με εμένα καναρίνια(3+1 που φιλοξενώ) που δε θέλω να αποχωριστώ.Αν λοιπόν κάποιο από τα μέλη μπορεί να προσφέρει,θα χαρώ πολύ γιατι θα είναι για ιερό σκοπό.
Θέλω να το έχετε σαν σκέψη στο μυαλό σας και όποιος μπορεί,αν μπορεί,όποτε μπορεί,να προσφέρει.
Συγχωρέστε μου το μεγάλο μήνυμα και το χέρι που απλώνω για να ζητήσω.

----------


## Antigoni87

Βαγγέλη, υπόσχομαι να δώσω εγώ 2 δικά μου από τις γέννες! Αλλά όσο περνάει ο καιρός, οι καρδερίνες βασανίζονται και μπορεί να πεθάνουν...  :sad:   Δυστυχώς όμως τα πουλάκια μου δεν είναι ακόμη για αναπαραγωγή, σε λίγο έλεγα να αρχίζω προετοιμασία σιγά σιγά... Οπότε πάει λίγο μακριά η βαλίτσα. Γίνεται να τις ελευθερώσει πρώτα, και μετά να του δώσεις τα πουλάκια; Αν και μπορεί να μη σε εμπιστευτεί. Μακάρι να είχα 2 πουλάκια να δώσω τώρα... Ελπίζω να βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος πιο άμεσα, αλλιώς να ξέρεις θα δώσω εγώ. Συγχαρητήρια για την κίνησή σου, δεν ξέρω τι να πω  ::

----------


## Lucky Witch

Βαγγέλη είσαι μεγάλη μορφή τελικά.Μπράβο σου.

----------


## marlene

Βαγγέλη, αν βρεθεί καναρίνι από εδώ πάνω θα βρούμε τρόπο να το κατεβάσουμε Κρήτη...? Για να ξέρω αν είναι λογικό να ψάξω..

Εξαιρετική κίνηση.   ::   ::

----------


## vagelis76

Ευχαριστώ για τη συμπαράσταση σας στη κίνησή μου αυτή.
Αντιγόνη βρίσκομαι στην ίδια φάση με εσένα έχω ζευγάρι που ίσως που δώσει μικρά το Μάρτιο αν τελικά τα ζευγαρώσω,άλλα όντως πάει μακρυά η βαλίτσα και δε μπορώ να επιμείνω σε αυτό και επειδή δε με ξέρει καλά,ο χωριανός μου,ίσως πιστεύει οτι θα αθετήσω το λόγω μου.
Τα ίδια είπαμε με το Δημήτρη ([user:2pm3k2an]jk21[/user:2pm3k2an])στο τηλ που και εκείνος το ίδιο μου πρότεινε(να μου δώσει στο μέλλον από δικιά του γέννα) και μου επισήμανε οτι η απελευθέρωση πρέπει να γίνει το συντομότερο γιατί τα κοκκίδια αυτή την εποχή θερίζουν τα άγρια πιασμένα πουλιά.
Ταυτόχρονα ψάχνω να βρώ και από εδώ κάποια λύση που να μπορώ να στηρίξω και οικονομικά,με καναρίνια που ενδέχεται να αγοράσω ώστε να χαίρονται την ελευθερία τους οι καρδερίνες.
*Και επειδή αισθάνομαι πολύ άσχημα που απλώνω το χέρι και ζητάω από εδώ,μπορώ να προσφέρω μια ποσότητα τροφής ή κάτι άλλο σε όποιον μου δώσει 1ή 2 καναρίνια αρσενικά.*
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για το ενδιαφέρον στο ευαίσθητο αυτό θέμα.
Και ζητώ συγγνώμη που ίσως παραβιάζω λίγο τους κανόνες της ενότητας και φλυαρώ  ::

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Βαγγέλη προτείνω μιας και ξέρω πολύ καλά το κίνητρο σου να ανοίξεις έναν λογ/σμό σε μια τράπεζα να βάλουμε όσοι θέλουμε από ένα-δυο ευρώ και να πας να του πάρεις 2 αρσενικά κανάρια.
Για πιο άμεση λύση.
Εμείς απ την μεριά μας θα 'έχουμε κάνει κατιτί γα να λευτερωθούν αυτά τα περήφανα πουλιά...
Εγώ προσωπικά ούτε να τις βλέπω δεν αντέχω σε κλουβί...  ::

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Να θυμάσαι το απλωμένο χέρι που δεν έχει και ζητάει ντροπή δεν είναι.
Το μαζεμένο που χει και δεν δίνει αυτό είναι.

----------


## vagelis76

Επειδή τις τελευταίες μέρες έχει καλύψει τα πάντα το χιόνι στο χωριό μου και πιστεύω οτι η απελευθέρωση θα έκανε μόνο κακό αυτή τη στιγμή,μου δίνει έτσι χρόνο για να τακτοποιήσω το θέμα καλύτερα.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για το ενδιαφέρον σας,θα σας ενημερώσω,ελπίζω σύντομα για το τι κατάφερα.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

::   ::   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Παιδιά έχουμε κανένα νέο;; Ούτε ένα καναρινάκι με αντάλλαγμα την ελευθερία μιας καρδερίνας;!
Έλα να βλέπω προσφορές!  :Happy:

----------


## Niva2gr

*Λοιπόν, επειδή το θέμα ξέφυγε πολύ, και αυτή η συζήτηση θα είχε πολύ καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα αν γινόταν στην κατάλληλη ενότητα, όλα τα άσχετα με την αγγελία θα διαγραφούν. Σχετικά με θέματα απελευθέρωσης καρδερίνας μπορείτε να συζητήσετε στην ενότητα για τα Ιθαγενή. Εδώ είναι η ενότητα των Αγγελιών, και δεν επιτρέπονται τα άσχετα σχόλια. Σας παρακαλώ, απο εδώ και μπρος ας απαντάει όποιος έχει να κάνει κάποια καλή προσφορά σε σχέση με την αγγελία. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα ποστ θα διαγράφονται χωρίς άλλη προειδοποίηση.*

----------


## vagelis76

*Μάλλον δεν έγινα κατανοητός....δεν επιθυμώ καναρίνι και θέλω να κλειδωθεί η αγγελία.
Τα γραπτά χαρακτηρίζουν το καθένα μας,όπως και η όλη του παρουσία εδώ.*

----------


## Niva2gr

Εντάξει Βαγγέλη!

----------

